# Can a horse eat fodder beet/Mangolds/wurzels??



## samuelhorse (18 January 2009)

Farmer where my horsey is has just got a tonne of what he says is fodder beet. Googling it i think is called a Mangold wurzel (sorry if spelt wrong)  It looks like a turnip.

Just wondering can horses eat them safely??  (not the whole tonne, though i dont doubt S would manage to polish the lot off overnight given the chance!


----------



## 1275gta (18 January 2009)

Thats what working horses used to be fed on during the winter.  Not sure about sugar content in them.  Should be fine in small quantaties.


----------



## martlin (18 January 2009)

Was just about to say, you will be fine in small quantities, it actually has quite a lot of fibre content, not that different from sugar beet really.


----------



## samuelhorse (18 January 2009)

Anyone know the sugar content??


----------



## martlin (18 January 2009)

Only managed to find out sugar content is less than sugar beet.


----------



## Muckmeister (18 January 2009)

If they are the ones that look like a mix of sugar beet and carrot than yes, the are okay to feed. We give them at home instead of carrots as a succulent. Take the green off (if any left) and just give it as a whole or half (depending in size of your horse). They love playing with them


----------



## nessie1288 (18 January 2009)

Used to feed these to my 12.2 pony over 40 years ago!!!


----------

